
Ask HN: Review my starup, vulners.com (vulnerability database) - vulnersTeam
https://vulners.com
======
daenney
The navigation is broken for me, I need to click at least twice on the
hamburger for it to toggle. The animation when clicking on the hamburger
doesn't add anything of value either on the desktop.

It's a neat idea otherwise and seems to work pretty decently.

Out of curiosity, what's your business model around this? Safe for ads it
seems pretty hard to monetise.

~~~
vulnersTeam
Oh, can you provide your browser settings for replication of the navigation
problems? Hamburger is useless for now, yes %( We made it as a future place to
add feature links, help, etc.

Tank you for your feedback!

There is no business model :) Just trying to make this world little bit
better.

------
cuu508
If somebody just stumbles on your site, it's hard to guess what it's about,
and what you're supposed to search for.

Maybe show the 5 most popular search hits on the welcome page?

~~~
vulnersTeam
Looks like it really needs help page. Common examples are:

All public Yahoo vulnerabilities:

[https://vulners.com/search?query=type:hackerone%20team.name:...](https://vulners.com/search?query=type:hackerone%20team.name:yahoo)

Or maybe SQL injections?:

[https://vulners.com/search?query=type:hackerone%20sql%20inje...](https://vulners.com/search?query=type:hackerone%20sql%20injection)

For linux users... Vulnerabilities in SUSE:

[https://vulners.com/search?query=type:suse](https://vulners.com/search?query=type:suse)

Or some exploits for Windows 10:

[https://vulners.com/search?query=type:exploitdb%20%22windows...](https://vulners.com/search?query=type:exploitdb%20%22windows%2010%22)

Even take a look for info at the hackers forums, some articles by d0znpp?:

[https://vulners.com/search?query=type:rdot%20d0znpp](https://vulners.com/search?query=type:rdot%20d0znpp)

Lets search for Metasploit modules for Apache:

[https://vulners.com/search?query=type:metasploit%20apache](https://vulners.com/search?query=type:metasploit%20apache)

Thank you for your feedback!

